# FD vs HD breakers



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

This probably has an obvious answer

Are there any physical differences between an Eaton FD3060 breaker and a HD3060 breaker. Is the frame exactly the same size and mounting dimension
Is there a difference in the trip mechanism.?

I assume there is some difference in the kaic rating, but that i can see from the label.


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like FD3060 is rated for 600v and 35kAIC and HD3060 is only rated for 480V and 14kAIC


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

*Are there any physical differences between an Eaton FD3060 breaker and a HD3060 breaker?*

Physically speaking, no. They both will bolt into their Distribution Centers with the same buss kit, and the panel cover fits as it always would. However, as mentioned above, there are some electrical differences. The "H" is a prefix for "High Rupture Capacity" which is often times needed for 600vac circuits like we have in Canada.


----------



## BillyGibson (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey! I have seen 600v in the US... A Boral Brick Plant I have worked at was 600v... they have since closed that plant.


----------

